# GM Strokeplay East Anglia Regional Qualifier.......Any interest?



## ColchesterFC (Nov 11, 2014)

Following on from last year's KOKs competition and the possibility of having the event again this year I wondered if there would be any interest in having an East Anglia regional qualifier. Obviously no point in trying to organise one if there aren't enough people from that region wanting to give it a go. And no idea what it will be called this year so just put GM Strokeplay for now.

So simple questions - 

1) Is there anyone from the Norfolk/Suffolk/Essex/Cambridgeshire area that would be interested in playing in it?
2) Where are you based, so we can try to find somewhere that wouldn't involve too much travel for anyone?
3) Would you prefer a better quality course (Sheringham/Cromer etc) that would be a bit more expensive or a more run of the mill course that would be cheaper?

I'll kick it off with........

ColchesterFC - near Norwich - not bothered about course


----------



## drewster (Nov 12, 2014)

Drewster - Lincs (but from Essex) - Kings Lynn is meant to be good


----------



## TerryA (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi
I'd be interested.
I'm a member at Thetford so could probably get us a reasonable deal there. It's also easy for people from the other counties within East Anglia to get to.
I'm currently out of action having just had a partial knee replacement done but should be playing again after Xmas.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 13, 2014)

I could be interested, based in Welwyn , Herts.  But a day trip to Norfolk is not a problem.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

TerryA said:



			I'm a member at Thetford so could probably get us a reasonable deal there. It's also easy for people from the other counties within East Anglia to get to.
		
Click to expand...

Never played Thetford but have heard good things about it so if everyone else is happy with it and we can get a reasonable deal it seems like a good shout as it's fairly central to the region. Just need more than 4 of us to want to actually turn up and play otherwise it will be a very mini-meet. Not sure how those playing in other regions would feel about one of us only having to beat 3 people to get to the final when they are playing in meets of 20+.

And good luck with the recovery from the knee op.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd be interested, I'm in Thurrock so would only be 1.5 hour drive.

Phil.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 17, 2014)

Also a member at Thetford...so could try to arrange a deal if we can get enough interest


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 17, 2014)

I have signed up for the Blackmoor qualifier, however unless the dates clash I am happy to play in Thetford as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Also a member at Thetford...so could try to arrange a deal if we can get enough interest
		
Click to expand...

And if we don't get enough interest and you'd like to invite me down for a round then I'd be more than happy to accept. Have been wanting to play Thetford for a while but other things have always got in the way. I finish my last job on the year on Weds this week and that will be me off until February so available any time for a game.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 17, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			And if we don't get enough interest and you'd like to invite me down for a round then I'd be more than happy to accept. Have been wanting to play Thetford for a while but other things have always got in the way. I finish my last job on the year on Weds this week and that will be me off until February so available any time for a game. 

Click to expand...

I'm sure we can sort something. Hopefully the winter weather will be kind to us. The course plays its best in the winter really, as it doesn't get wet and the greens are normally mustard!


----------



## Break90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Based in Cambridge, I'm a possible depending on date.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you enter more than one RQ? If so then I'd be interested, date dependent, but I'm also down for the Central Region RQ as well.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Can you enter more than one RQ? If so then I'd be interested, date dependent, but I'm also down for the Central Region RQ as well.
		
Click to expand...

Enter as many as you like, but the entry fee is paid each time on top of the cost of the meet.

The rate I'm going it might be cheaper to just buy a place at the final!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 21, 2014)

Thought I give this a little bump before the weekend to see if there is any more interest in an East Anglia regional qualifier before we abandon the idea and travel to other regions. Do we have any more from our region that would be interested in a qualifier (possibly at Thetford)?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 21, 2014)

Missed this one, I would be up for this. Based in Norwich and member at Barnham Broom. Happy with Thetford or Sherringham

If this does not go ahead maybe we should look to arrange a mini meet in the area


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 24, 2014)

I was also up for this, is it too late? Where else is good from Cambridge and maybe liftshare?


----------



## adiemel (Nov 24, 2014)

I would be interested, don't have a official handicap but would love to join in if allowed be nice to play with some new people.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 24, 2014)

have mentioned this to my regular pp they would be interested in joining.

They are not forum members so not sure if this is ok.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			have mentioned this to my regular pp they would be interested in joining.

They are not forum members so not sure if this is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Talk them into joining then they can try to qualify for the final  :thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 25, 2014)

Good ol' Norfolk boor' here - interested if the dates work etc.. Thetford is always a total pleasure to play but there's other great places too of course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			The rate I'm going it might be cheaper to just buy a place at the final! 

Click to expand...

I'll send you my bank details


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 27, 2014)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Good ol' Norfolk boor' here - interested if the dates work etc.. Thetford is always a total pleasure to play but there's other great places too of course.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for the pony place


----------



## Captainron (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd make the trip for a game round Thetford dates dependant


----------



## DanFST (Jan 27, 2015)

If a "mini meet" happens, i'll be interested. Qualifiers tend to bring out the worst in some people. And not having met any of you before, i'd rather not have a untrue first impression!


----------

